

Taylor Swift now dating Node.js - mattpardee
http://blog.strongloop.com/taylor-swift-now-dating-node-js/

======
icholy
why is this on the front page?

~~~
meepmorp
I'm convinced most April Fool's jokes are secretly part of a troll campaign to
destroy the tradition entirely with shitty slaps at humor.

